

Help Build Notman House - evanprodromou
http://www.indiegogo.com/notman

======
jedberg
I go to Notman House pretty much every time I'm in Montreal, and I learn
something new every time. It is definitely a very cool hacker space, and I
highly encourage anyone who wants to see a thriving community _outside_ of
Silicon Valley to donate! (I just did)

------
jtoeman
Notman house is awesome, and could really help drive the Montreal
entrepreneurial community. For Silicon Valley folks, think of a "plug and
play" place, but a completely dilapidated one...

------
cryptoz
I live about two blocks from there, just north off St Urbain. I will
definitely be helping out with this, it looks completely awesome! Good job
everyone.

------
evanprodromou
The Montreal startup community is buying this historic property in the heart
of the city to make a permanent technology centre. The new building will be
30,000 sq ft and include a cafe, co-working space, and offices for funds and
startups. Help us out!

~~~
caseysoftware
I had the chance to visit this space when I was in Montreal for Confoo last
February. It's a pretty nice space and could be awesome with the right work
put into it..

I'm in to back you guys. :)

------
glesperance
Notman house is definitely at the epicentre of the currently booming montreal
startup scene.

I really hope they manage to get to match their goal and secure the house for
the benefit of all the montreal entrepreneurs.

------
gozman
This is an awesome project and has fostered some great seed-stage projects.
It's a key part of the ecosystem that's putting Montreal on the world stage
for tech startups.

------
jeromeparadis
Notman is an awesome place for hackers in Montreal and I'm glad they plan to
double the events space. More hacking with more breathing room. Can't go wrong
with this! ;)

------
mtw
please also upvote on reddit <http://www.reddit.com/r/montreal/>

